# Ringing Ears - why?



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been doing lots of lurking (and starting to post) and have found people talking about ringing ears with some frequency. To be honest, I didn't realize that ringing sound was not normal. If the house is quiet, especially in the evenings, I hear a constant, fairly high pitched ringing type sound and I have for as long as I can remember. That isn't normal? It's a thyroid thing?

What do ringing ears signify or what causes it? Is that a bad thing?

I'm new to being treated for Hashis in the last couple months. I am still underdosed... if that helps at all.

... I had no idea ears weren't supposed to ring.  Any info would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have been looking into the ringing in my ears... i discussed it with my rheumy (because shes the only doc who listens) and she said sometimes drinking alot of caffine can cause it. I was drinking 3-4 HUGE cans of red bull a day so we agreed that i would ween myself off the caffine energy drinks and if i still have the ringing when i see her next will look for other reasons.

See your doctor, it could be something or nothing, but telling ur doctor is always the best place to start.

Hugs, hope u can get this sorted


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ringing is pretty common, and not necessarily related to thyroid. It could be, but for many, there's not a connection.


----------



## Babzie (May 30, 2012)

I NEVER had ringing in my ears until starting thyroid meds last Spring, and have had it 24/7 ever since. I am still very hypo and the ringing does get worse at times.

I would like to know what exactly (physically) the medication is affecting in my body to cause the ringing. Hoping this will go away once my hypo is under control...


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

mouthy83 said:


> I have been looking into the ringing in my ears... i discussed it with my rheumy (because shes the only doc who listens) and she said sometimes drinking alot of caffine can cause it. I was drinking 3-4 HUGE cans of red bull a day so we agreed that i would ween myself off the caffine energy drinks and if i still have the ringing when i see her next will look for other reasons.
> 
> See your doctor, it could be something or nothing, but telling ur doctor is always the best place to start.
> 
> Hugs, hope u can get this sorted


WOW. If I drank just one Red Bull I would be in the ER. Makes my heart race.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Ringing ears can be a symptom for some and not for others. Hashi symptoms are so different for everyone. That's why we all can't take the same drugs and why one thing works for someone and not for someone else. My ears ring and is a symptom for me, but then other common symptoms (like hair loss) isn't one. I still have a thick bunch of hair and only shed what is normal. Like another poster said, ringing ears can be a result of other issues too.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Ringing in the ears can be sourced to a zillion different causes, not likely to be Hashi's.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I have the ear ringing. So do 5 of my best thyroid friends. I have had extensive work ups for the ringing. The ringing did not start until my acute thyroiditis started.

The ringing is NOT from my ears. In fact one of the people had their ear drum disconnected and can still hear ringing. The ringing is from the head in the thyroid cases and not the ears.

I had a high frequency hearing test, MRI of ear and brain and a full work up.

Once the thyroid is optimized the ringing should get better.

There is a device you can buy for the ringing but it runs 2k to 8k and insurance won't cover it. If you live near or in Texas, google yoav Hahn, he is an expert on this and sees tons of thyroid people and other auto immune people see him that have the ringing as a result.

If you want to see just how bad it is, request a "high frequency" hearing test. This is the gold standard for peeps like us.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks all.

I only notice the ringing when I sit still and am quiet, and since I homeschool my three boys, it's rarely quiet around here. LOL

I just wondered at the link to Hashi's.


----------

